# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  au cas où

## doriant

je suis tombée sur un forum qui plaggie pamal ici, ds les intitulés et les thématiques. qq1 de l'équipe souhaite t-il y jeter un oeil par mp ?

----------


## Anaïs

Hello, 
Merci c'est gentil mais hélas c'est quelque chose de récurrent depuis 16 ans. Je ne perds pas de temps avec ça

----------


## doriant

oki !

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour Anaïs, avez-vous trouver une solution pour les emoticones du forum attribués aux membres à chaque changement de statut (ils ne correspondent toujours pas.....) ?

----------


## Anaïs

Nous ne ferons pas de debug, ils vont être supprimés

----------


## aurore27

> Nous ne ferons pas de debug, ils vont être supprimés


C'est dommage, cela rendait un site un peu plus animalier.....

----------


## doriant

ptite touche sympa oui.

----------

